# Überlauf ? Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben mir?



## Michael der 2. (14. Sep. 2012)

Hi

Jetzt bin ich schon sehr weit gekommen. Nicht zuletzt durch eure Hilfe.

Plötzlich fällt mir auf, dass ich mir überhaupt nicht überlegt habe, was ich da genau mache. Die Regenzeit beginnt und der Teich füllt sich langsam immer mehr mit Wasser.
Eigentlich wollte ich das Wasser einfach egal wo überlaufen lassen. Es ist nichts bedrohliches fürs Umland nur Wiese mit Gefälle.

Eigentlich war rund ums Wasser eine Feuchtzone geplant um einem natürlichen Seeufer nahe zu kommen. Aber alles was ich gemacht habe lässt das überhaupt nicht zu.
Wenn es viel regnet, gerade jetzt im Herbst wird aus der Feuchtzone eine Flachwasserzone 
Was hab ich mir dabei nur gedacht?

Hat jemand ne Idee, was ich da noch machen kann?
Ganz gerne würde ich eine Schlauchdurchführung durch die EDPM Folie machen. Da kann man evtl noch ein Wechselfeuchtes Gebiet anlegen oder ein Miniteich...

Meine Ideen
- weiter links (nicht gezeichnet) fällt er Boden ab
Ich könnte also einfach ein 50er KG-Rohr über die Saugsperre legen und diese niederdrücken. Das Wasser läuft heraus und den Hang runter. Leider wird da wohl eine undichte Stelle zum Umland entstehen, da ich zwischen Folie und Rohr nicht abdichten kann. Da darf sich also nie Sand oä. ablagern, sonst saugt es das Wasser heraus
- An einer Stelle einfach kein Substrat im Feuchtbereich aufbringen, dort bis zur gewünschten Wasserhöhe die Saugsperre V-Förmig einschneiden und das Umland an dieser Stelle etwas ausgraben, damit die Saugsperre noch Wirkung hat. Kann natürlich später durch Pfanzen versteckt werden
- Gerne auch einen Bodenablauf in der Feuchtzone. An dieser Stelle kein Sand oder diesen durch V900 abbremsen, damit nur Wasser durch kommt. Unterirdisch kann dann ein Rohr aus geführt werden, das dann auch wieder am Hang austreten könnte.
- Schlauchdurchführung in der Saugsperre. Ein Rohr wird an den Hang gelegt, eins bis ins freie Wasser wo kein Sand mehr ist.

Gibt es soetwas 
Ich bin echt überfragt, darum hab ich mir irgendwie keine Gedanken gemacht. Alles etwas zu tief angelegt...
Bekomm ich so etwas überhaupt dicht?

Grüße Michael

PS: 
Folie durch V900 geschützt (nur angedeutet)
gezeichneter Wasserstand soll max Wasserstand sein


----------



## Patrick K (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Überlauf ? Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben mir?*

Hallo Michael

Ich hab mir mal erlaubt deine Skizze zu bearbeiten,vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen....

 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## karsten. (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Überlauf ? Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben mir?*

Hallo

wenn Du die Folie an geeigneter Stelle absenken kannst ,dh. eine Mulde in den Damm gräbst,
 kannst Du unter die Folie auch eine Rinne schieben .
Alles mit Gefälle nach außen ,Wasser neigt dazu bergab zu laufen 

schönes WE


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Überlauf ? Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben mir?*

Hi

Wo bekomme ich denn solche Wasserauslässe für Teichfolien her?
Hällt das überhaupt, weil die EDPM-Folie so leicht weiter reißt?
Muss ich da irgend etwas beachten?

Grüße Michael


----------



## nik (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Überlauf ? Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben mir?*

Hallo Michael,

solche Auslässe habe ich als Fertigteile für meine Dachbegrünung in EDPM und einem solchen Überlauf. Relativ teuer und in der Verklebung so zweifelhaft, dass ich das nicht machen würde! EDPM sollt man nicht löchern und dann kleben. Der Vorschlag von Karsten wäre auch meiner.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## mitch (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Überlauf ? Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben mir?*

Hallo Michael,

so Zeugs gibt es z.B.hier

http://www.teichshop-franken.de/PVC...Tankanschluesse-54/Tankverschraubung-926-926/

und in jedem anderen Koi/Teich shop eigentlich auch  


dem Patrick seine Idee würde ich umsetzen


----------



## Patrick K (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Überlauf ? Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben mir?*

Hallo Nik

Ich halte ja ziemlich viel von deinem Wissen über Wasserwerte aber........



> Relativ teuer und in der Verklebung so zweifelhaft





Wo hast du das den her, das ganze kostet keine 30 €  und eine anständige PVC Verklebung hält eine Ewigkeit

Der 50er Flansch liegt bei 7,85€ Extra schwere Ausführung

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/pvc-und-fittings/tank-connektoren/index.php

Das 50er PVC Rohr 2,99€

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/pvc-und-fittings/rohre/index.php


50er PVC Bogen 90° 3,96€

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/pvc-und-fittings/boegen-und-winkel/index.php


Reiniger und Kleber liegen bei 13,65€

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/pvc-und-fittings/kleber-und-abdichtung/index.php

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Überlauf ? Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben mir?*

...als Notüberlauf habe ich bei mir ein 110er PVC-Flansch und entsprechendes graues PVC-Rohr eingebaut und an ein Drainagerohr bzw. an den Regensammeltank angeschlossen. Das Rohr kommt senkrecht von unten, Folienflansch eingeklebt und von oben wieder Rohr. Das Rohr oben mit Abdeckkappe versehen und oberhalb bzw. unterhalb der Abdeckkappe mit Lochsäge 15 mm gelocht. Wasserstandslinie ist also immer gleich und im Falle von zuviel Regen läuft's halt über diese Rohr dann weg.

Also ähnlich der Grundidee von Patrick, jedoch steht bei mir das graue Rohr halt bis zu 10 cm über Wasserniveau zwischen den Pflanzen in der Flachzone.


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Überlauf ? Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben mir?*

Hi Leute

Ich versuche mal die Variante von Karsten. Die kostet nichts und die Folie bleibt heil. 
Das lass ich jetzt mal so laufen und warte ab...

Danke für eure Tips, Michael


----------



## nik (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Überlauf ? Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben mir?*

Hallo Patrick,


Patrick K schrieb:


> Wo hast du das den her, das ganze kostet keine 30 €  und eine anständige PVC Verklebung hält eine Ewigkeit


Schon, aber es geht um EPDM und das lässt sich sicher nur kaltvulkanisieren. Da geht das Problem für den Privatmann schon los. Alternativ werden zum Verkleben MS- Kleber á la Innotec Adheseal verwendet, von dem ich sehr viel halte, aber ich hatte trotzdem meine Mühe damit genau diese (deutlich teureren Fertig-) Manschetten dicht zu bekommen und das war nur eine Garagendachbegrünung. - Deshalb mein Hinweis EPDM besser nicht ohne Not löchern. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Patrick K (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Überlauf ? Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben mir?*

Hallo Nik
Ich habe auch epdm und das ist jetzt seit gut 5 Jahren Dicht . Ich habe einfach aus Reststücken eine Dichtung angefertigt und dazwischen gelegt um den Anpressdruck zu erhöhen ,  hält hervorragend und das ganz ohne irgend einen Kleber .

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Michael der 2. (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Überlauf ? Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben mir?*

Hi

Ich möchte natürlich nicht mit Bildern geizen.
Da der Hang nur mit 10cm Mutterboden bedeckt ist und sonst hauptsächlich aus undurchlässigen Lehmboden besteht kam eine Sickergrube nicht in Frage, deshalb hab ich einen Sickergraben angelegt. Fehlt nur noch der Kies. Erste Versuche mit dem __ Wasserschlauch fielen sehr positiv aus. Das Wasser breitet sich sehr gut in beide Richtungen aus und versickert schnell und zuverlässig. Wie allerdings die Wassermengen aus dem Schlauch mit einem Starkregen zu vergleichen sind bleibt ab zu warten.
Der Graben könnte noch erweitert werden.

Danke für die Tips, Michael


----------



## Nori (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Überlauf ? Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben mir?*

Da bei Regen das Wasser ja nicht schlagartig tausende von Litern bringt, kannst dir auch ne kleine Pumpe im Teich einbauen (2-oder 3000-er reicht da locker) und lässt diese über einen Pegelschalter arbeiten.
Eine Beschreibung zur Funktion dieses Gerätes findest du hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37443/?q=wps1000
Das Teil kostet ca. 40,-€ und ne kleine Pumpe vielleicht 50,- €.
Du kannst damit jedenfalls überschüssiges Wasser sensorgesteuert abpumpen, brauchst nichts an der Folie verändern und kannst bei Bedarf auch eine Zisterne etc. befüllen. Von der Pumpe aus würde sicherlich ne dünne 1" Leitung optisch leicht zu kaschieren sein.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Michael der 2. (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Überlauf ? Welche Möglichkeiten bleiben mir?*

Hallo Nori

DAS wäre natürlich auch eine gute Idee gewesen. Der Stromverbrauch hällt sich ja auch in Grenzen und so schnell regent es ja wirklich selten. Das halten die Fechtpflanzen sicherlich mal aus, wenn sie für ein paar Stunden nasse Füße haben. Das Wasser wäre nicht verschwunden sondern könnte zum Gießen benutzt werden.
Nur wenn es andauernd und kontinuierlich regnet, dass ständig der Teich überläuft, muss man auch nicht netzen ;-)
Hab auch keinen Stromanschluss am Teich.
Vielleicht leist das ja jemand, der diese Idee umsetzen kann. Ich __ merk es mir für die Zukunft. Strom soll noch irgendwann in den Garten.

Grüße Michael


----------

